# How Do I Delete a Post



## johnmeyer (Mar 23, 2019)

The forum software somehow ended up duplicating a post. I'm pretty sure this happened because I started the post, but when I returned to finish it, the post had disappeared, so I re-created it and then posted.

Regardless of why it happened, I wanted to delete this duplicate post:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cutting-hole-mailbox.285303/page-2#post-1940719

How do I delete a post?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 23, 2019)

John.....   Highlight the words....  delete all the typing....  Then you should put several dots, periods in the box and hit "post reply"....  It needs the dots so it thinks there's something in there...


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 19, 2019)

daveomak said:


> John.....   Highlight the words....  delete all the typing....  Then you should put several dots, periods in the box and hit "post reply"....  It needs the dots so it thinks there's something in there...


I tried this however the post is still there but only has the dots?
Is there no "TRASH CAN" button or delete option?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 20, 2019)

Nope..    Once a post is "posted", SMF owns it and they don't delete anything...


----------

